

Ask HN: Who is hiring interns? (October 2010 Edition) - rchiba

A take on the previous question, for the students browsing HN.
======
novas0x2a
Intelligent Robotics Group, NASA Ames Research Center, Mountain View, CA.
(<http://irg.arc.nasa.gov>)

We do satellite image processing (mostly Moon and Mars), computer vision, and
robot software. We like developers and/or researchers. (mike.lundy@nasa.gov)

Some projects we have our hands in, in no particular order:

\- Mars/Moon 3d in Google Earth (<http://earth.google.com>)

\- WorldWide Telescope Mars (<http://www.worldwidetelescope.org>)

\- GigaPan Robotic Camera (<http://gigapan.org>)

\- Mars/Moon 2d (<http://mars.google.com> / <http://moon.google.com>)

\- Robotic Follow-up (<http://lunarscience.nasa.gov/robots>)

------
coffeemug
Mountain View, CA. RethinkDB (<http://www.rethinkdb.com/jobs>).

Hard systems problems. Fun people. Good pay. Internships year round. Join us,
together we will rule the [database] universe.

This is everything we stand for: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1747713>

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring intern engineers in San Francisco.

Academia.edu helps academics follow the latest research in their field. Here
are a few bullet points that sum up the atmosphere in our team:

\- obsession with exceptional engineering

\- obsession with building a great web product, and a great user experience

\- intellectually inquisitive - we like delving into ideas, whatever the ideas
are about

\- fun and friendly - we enjoy each other's company a lot, and have a great
deal of respect for each other.

We are hiring intern engineers. Here are some of the technologies we work
with: Rails, Nginx, Node.js, Redis, Memcached. We are based in downtown San
Francisco. More information about the team, and about how we think about
software engineering and product development, is here
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. Specifics on our developer internship program
are here <http://academia.edu/hiring/developer_intern>

------
freyfogle
We're in central London. We love interns.

We're a small (10 full time) but profitable internationally focused consumer
internet start-up where you will get direct exposure to the founders and all
aspects of the business.

<http://www.lokku.com/jobs/intern.html>

We look forward to hearing from you.

------
mxcurioni
Downtown San Francisco - KODA (KODA.us) is the online community that is
changing how employers connect with and recruit the emerging workforce – Gen
Y. We are looking for interns, as well as software engineers, for a variety of
cool engineering projects: web crawlers, recommendation engines, scalibility
challenges, analytics, upgrade to Rails 3... Our application is in the cloud,
developed with Rails, jQuery, memcached and more! We love TDD but are not
religious about it!

This is a paid internship. We are very flexible in terms of workload / work
hours, so you could definitely fit it into your schedule. You can find more
information about the position at <http://koda.us/employers/koda/jobs/1629875>

If you are interested or just want to hear more about KODA, drop me a line at
max@koda.us

------
gommm
We're looking for interns in Shanghai. Paid but not much (but more than enough
to cover the cost of living in Shanghai)...

You would be working on Rails app and play with cool and fun things like
cappuccino, redis and mongodb. Possibility of getting hired full time later
on.

So, if you want to discover China and join a small growing startup (we do both
consulting and our own products), send me a mail at guillaume -squiggly sign-
agiletomato.com.

We're also interested in designers...

------
cdsanchez
Any internships available that allow for telecommuting? The internship job
market has been pretty dismal down here in southern California (specifically
the Inland Empire).

~~~
Zev
For an internship, you _really_ want to be on-site. The point of an internship
isn't to make less money for the same amount of work while you don't have
lines on your resume. Well, maybe it is for you. But, thats not what it should
be imho.

To me, an internship is about learning how to work with people (or: how a
business works) and meeting awesome people (or: making connections). Figure
out what it actually means to ship a product, getting real world experience,
etc. You can't do much of that if the only contact you have with the company
is a Skype session every few days. Thats closer to freelancing than interning.

That said, if I didn't lose your interest, Justin.tv is looking for
interns[1]. You should totally apply, if you're in the SF area. I can tell you
firsthand that you'll have a great time and learn a ton -- I did an internship
with them over the past summer. Feel free to shoot me an email if you have any
questions.

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1724889>

~~~
cdsanchez
I wish I could work for justin.tv! But I live way too far even if they were
interested in me. I live in Riverside county - it's not a tech hub by any
means. Most internships I've been able to find so far are either in the SF
area or the LA/Long Beach area. Hence why I'm looking for internships that
allow me to work remotely - some experience is better than none. But it seems
highly improbable that I'll find one...

~~~
Zev
It's other peoples job to decide if they're interested in you or not. Not
yours. That goes for all situations, really. Not just this one.

Do companies near you have job openings* ? Send them an email asking if
they'll consider an intern filling the spot instead.

*They probably do. Even if it's not advertised.

------
Yoric
Paris, France. MLstate (<http://www.mlstate.com>)

We develop a new programming language for the web. Plenty of interesting
problems, including system programming, web development, compilation, static
analysis, concurrency. Internships for all seasons, from 1st year of
university to post-doc.

There are 20+ of us in the R&D group, and we're out to change the web.

Contact careers@mlstate.com .

------
ozanonay
Topguest, an LBS startup soon to be based in San Francisco.

We're a small but well-backed company, about to enter a rapid growth phase. If
you think you could help us with engineering, biz dev or design, we'd love to
hear from you right now (ozan@topguest.com)

If you live somewhere other than SF, we could potentially pick you up on our
migratory drive from NY. Or give you a couch to crash on when we get there.

------
lukatmyshu
Meebo, Mountain View, CA / NYC, NY
<http://www.meebo.com/jobs/teams/internships/>

Example past intern projects: optimizing a javascript buddylist for thousands
of buddies, implementing a web-based filetranfer, building out a cassandra
cluster and moving an existing project from mysql->cassandra

------
speek
Boston, MA - Zazu (<http://getzazu.com>)

We're building Jarvis from Iron Man (mobile -- and everything else -- client,
web server, augmented reality, etc).

Interesting data problems, interesting user experience problems, and we're all
foodies :-)

Shoot me an email if you'd like to help out (marc@getzazu.com)

------
sybreon
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Aeste (<http://www.aeste.my/careers>).

Swimming (and possibly drowning) at the software-hardware interface. Projects
will largely involve building an ecosystem around the world's smallest and
fastest 32-bit multi-threaded microprocessor core.

------
fpotter
Early startup based in San Francisco, working out of Dogpatch Labs. We're
building Pieceable, a tool for creating native iPhone apps by piecing together
different components (e.g. photo gallery, chat, blog content, etc). Would love
to chat with folks interested in engineering / bizdev roles - email
fpotter@pieceable.com

------
lnanek
We're working hard to make fitness fun at WorkSmart Labs, a startup in New
York, NY doing mobile apps. Interns are very welcome and you can find details
here: <http://sites.google.com/a/worksmartlabs.com/jobs/interns>

------
newy
Small YC startup in Palo Alto. Would be happy to speak with potential interns
(local). jobs@opzi.com

------
dukehoops
We are. We're a young but cash-flow positive SaaS startup in Redwood City, CA
on the lookout for smart & driven folks for a part-time or internship position
(both paid). Here's the req: <http://bit.ly/9p6RJj>

-nikita

~~~
bengl3rt
Sorry, I can't seem to open your link. Has it expired?

------
lawrence
DoubleDutch (<http://www.doubledutch.me>) has three internship positions open:
bizdev, engineering, marketing. Based in the Mission District of San
Francisco, close to Bart.

~~~
jross
Hi,

I'm interested to get in touch about the biz dev position.

Is there an e-mail address I can reach you at?

------
rolandal
San Diego Music & Technolog Conference is looking for interns. If you have
interest in webdev, wordpress, conference design, social media marketing etc.
Please send me a message to roland@sdmtc.com

------
gnemeth
Angel funded YC startup is looking for a part time journalism/writing intern.
Can work remotely. email greg@wakemate.com

